

My very favourite website design - what's yours? - movix

This breaks just about all the rules, gets up some peoples noses and some people find it really interesting, I'm one of the latter:<p>http://noonebelongsheremorethanyou.com/<p>What's your favourite site design?
======
MichaelApproved
I like how simple the site is but I almost closed the page out before finding
the "next" arrow in the bottom right.

------
hop
I thought this was going to be spam - thats pretty good.

